# Black Swan



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Australian Black Swan, Tracy Aviary.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice photo! That is one red beak.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pic, neat bird, lets see if we can't introduce them to Utah......BRMBR for starters.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's a cool pic!


----------

